# Striped betta???



## Tralyn (Dec 2, 2011)

I just started my betta sorority and I had 2 striped bettas. One was blue and gray and the other was red and gray. These 2 didn't make it unfortunately. But the more I think about it, I've never heard of a striped betta. So my question is, were they even bettas at all? If not, what were they?


----------



## ScurvyGoat (Dec 1, 2011)

Were the stripes vertical or horizontal? If they were horizontal black lines they are "Stress Stripes" and are quite common in pet store fish, if horizontal they were "Breeding Bars" that they can get if they see a male or sometimes from stress alone. Stress Stripes can be accompanied by clamped fins but not always. If a betta has both I tend to shy away as that's not a good sign. Sorry you lost those two but it doesn't sound like they were doing goos.


----------



## Tralyn (Dec 2, 2011)

That's good to know. I wish I new that when I bought them. I wouldn't have gotten them and put them into a stressful sorority. Aww well, it happens. Rest in peace stripe sisters.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yep stress stripes. How many bettas did you add?


----------



## Tralyn (Dec 2, 2011)

Seven originally including the two striped ones. But when the one died, I took it back to the store and got two more. Since it was still in the first 24 hours and none of the girls seems aggressive in any way other than a few small pecks I figured it would be ok to add two so the girls that were already in there would disperse the little aggression that I've seen. The first striped one didn't seem to die from the pecking order. So I was wondering what was wrong. But the second one certainly seemed that way. I went to work this morning and all was fine. But in the few hours that I was away, something happened. She was barely alive when I found her and died minutes after I rescued her. So now I'm back to the original number of seven. Six veiltails and one crowntail. One veiltail is white with red fins and is the only one without a name. Any suggestions??


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yeah some sororities wont let other fishes in the group so be aware of that. Alot of it has to do with the pecking order of things and if a girlie decides to fall in the right order and not buck up too much to the others. 

How big is the tank? Is it planted? Any caves or other hides? How did you acclimate the two new ladies? Next time when you pick out the girls be sure to look at how they look. Fat round bellies and healthy fins. Clear eyes and spunk. Aware of you but not frightened. These are great signs for a healthy girl and one who can handle her own against the group, usually. Just be sure to watch them closely and remove any one who doesnt seem to fit in.Also lots and lots of plants and hides.

As for a name, Peppermint, lol.


----------



## Tralyn (Dec 2, 2011)

My tank 15g long. Lots of plants and hiding places. When I first introduced the first set, I let them float in their little cups in the top of the tank and watched them to see if they showed any aggression. I didn't see any flaring and the two stripes ones where very active. I couldn't really tell who seemed the most aggressive, so I released them by size, smallest to biggest although they were all pretty much the same size and with about 10 minutes between each one. The biggest girl ended up being in charge but with only a few minor pecks. when I added the two new girls, I let them float in their little cups and the only one who showed any interest was the smallest. I then rearranges a few things in the tank to cause just a little confusion and then added the two new comers at the same time so they wouldn't all go after one at the same time. It then turned out that one of the new comers became second in command. Now everybody seems to be doing well and leave each other alone. And as for peppermint, I kind of like, I'll have to think about!


----------

